# Stray Dogs



## michaelmtc (Aug 18, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the Municipal Canil in Olhao are obligated to take stray dogs in you take one too them


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

michaelmtc said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Municipal Canil in Olhao are obligated to take stray dogs in you take one too them



We returned home with our 2 dogs in the back of our car,to find somebody had dumped an approx 8 week old puppy dog in our front doorway.
We took the puppy to the local GNR,as it is illegal to dump animals,however they informed me that the local Camara were legally bound to take the puppy and find it suitable accommodation,this we did,and the puppy was taken into care,so to speak,this occurred 2 weeks ago,so is current information.

Hope this helps.

David


----------



## michaelmtc (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi David. 
Thanks for your reply, was this in Olhao? If so could you give me the address of where you took dog?
Thank you
Mary


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Michael in theory the camaras are supposed to deal with stray dogs. However in practice the camara canils are so overstretched they cannot cope. We frequently take into our care perfectly healthy dogs that are likely to be PTSd (Put down)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Michael in theory the camaras are supposed to deal with stray dogs. However in practice the camara canils are so overstretched they cannot cope. We frequently take into our care perfectly healthy dogs that are likely to be PTSd (Put down)


I really find it hard to walk/drive past what is obviously a stray dog but truth be told, if you take them in, you'll be over run with dogs within a few months and then the Camara will be giving you ****e for not having the right licences so the best I can do is keep a tin or two of dog food in the car and just give them a free meal and wish them the best of luck......... breaks my heart sometimes though!


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

michaelmtc said:


> Hi David.
> Thanks for your reply, was this in Olhao? If so could you give me the address of where you took dog?
> Thank you
> Mary


I'm afraid not Mary,we took the puppy to Alvaiziere Camara,who were pleased to help,however,as Siobhan has stated,obviously not all Camaras are as obliging.


Good luck,

David


----------



## michaelmtc (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everyone

The dog turned up on my property about a week ago, so I can't ignore him, he's started sleeping right up at the house. I have young children coming at weekend so cannot leave him here. I've been on phone/emails all day trying to find a rescue centre to take him but they are all full. I'm left with no other choice, so unless he goes overnight on his own accord , with a heavy heart I will have to take him


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> I really find it hard to walk/drive past what is obviously a stray dog but truth be told, if you take them in, you'll be over run with dogs within a few months and then the Camara will be giving you ****e for not having the right licences so the best I can do is keep a tin or two of dog food in the car and just give them a free meal and wish them the best of luck......... breaks my heart sometimes though!




TM,my drive into Ansiao without fail I pass at least 3 stray dogs,some look well fed,others very thin,gaunt,the Portuguese do not care about their dogs the way that we Brits care,they are generally kept on a chain,and are viewed as a tool to be used/abused,very sad,but true.


David


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The l o cal canil comes under the authority of Olhao camaraderie. Telephone numbers and contact can be found on their website. Municipio de Olhão - INÍCIO


----------



## michaelmtc (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Siobhanwf

Thanks 

I have asked someone I know to call tomorrow, (she is Portuguese) I tried today but unfortunately I'm not proficient enough in Portuguese so couldn't make myself understood

I'm hoping they are going to take him, one of the local vets said they thought the canil would try to look for owner or re home , so I hope this will be the case.

M


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> TM,my drive into Ansiao without fail I pass at least 3 stray dogs,some look well fed,others very thin,gaunt,the Portuguese do not care about their dogs the way that we Brits care,they are generally kept on a chain,and are viewed as a tool to be used/abused,very sad,but true.
> 
> 
> David




Sadly DW this is true in many cases but then again there are many who treat their dogs no differently to the way we feel they should be treated. Mum of three very loved boxers all rescues (two from the UK who were rescued from a breeder who had 250 pure breed boxers on her premises!!!!!!) Our two were about 6 months old at the time. I did see some of the other dogs involved....DISGUSTUING and so so very sad. Our third a pure white boxer is also a rescue but was taken into our care(Boxer Rescue Portugal) by a young couple who sadly had to leave Portugal for work and thought living in a small apartment in the center of Brussels was no life for a boxer. The woman sobbed on my shoulder (me joining in ) when she handed him over.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Siobhan,

We moved to Portugal with our black Lab,with the intention of rescuing a Portuguese dog as a friend for her,this we did through Dogs of Portugal,who were very thorough,and even though the rescue dog we had chosen came from south of Lisbon,they insisted on delivering him personally,apparently DoP have at any one time approx 450 rescue dogs,they do an incredible service.
On one of my morning walks,I rescued a stray dog that had been caught in a wire snare,which was getting tighter and tighter as the animal struggled to free himself,I managed to cut the wire to free the dog,I had some dog biscuits that I offered but wasn't interested,didn't move even though free,obviously petrified,returned the following day and he had gone,4 days later,saw he had been killed by a vehicle on the Ansiao road,moved him into the roadside,very sad.

David


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh boy, my heart is breaking. Most people are so cruel and mean. God created dogs with purpose. The dogs are more loyal than most human beings!!!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Bearmon there are many dog lovers here in Portugal and like in many countries there are good and bad owners.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, that's why I said most humans aren't.


----------

